# Got to love Spring Break



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Got another 1* now during spring break. At least this one was kind enough to let me know that I provided poor service, a poor pick-up experience, a smelly car, and no comfort. Willing to bet they got a free ride or several 50% off codes for their poor experience. Amazes me how Uber does not flag ratings that have so many different issues. Only a few more weeks to go before the spring breakers are gone. 4.97 down to a 4.92 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

Dude, that sucks!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Coyotex said:


> Dude, that sucks!


It does, however I pretty much knew going into Spring break my ratings would take a shot. Strange my Lyft ratings have not suffered I have been doing equal Lyft & Uber rides most of Spring Break.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> It does, however I pretty much knew going into Spring break my ratings would take a shot. Strange my Lyft ratings have not suffered I have been doing equal Lyft & Uber rides most of Spring Break.


Your market is the complete opposite of mine. It's a major university town where I deal with those types of pax on a weekly basis whereas you get them for a few weeks each year. Amazingly my rating holds at a steady 4.95 on U. Lyft I pay no attention to.

Like any period of time when most students leave the area I presumed it would be a slow week and decided I would drive more outside my usual Thur-Fri-Sat late nights. It paid off in that I picked up about $200 more than I usually do in a typical week. St Patrick's Day helped with almost $90 in 3 hours with $13 of that in tips.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Drunk college kids are awful. I avoid them like the plague. I’m in a college town and aside from a night football game will only drive past 10pm when they’re on spring/winter/summer break. I do unfortunately get them occasionally doing early morning airport runs.


----------



## Florida XL (Feb 26, 2019)

Ive been hit twice with 1 stars this spring break. One was a picked up wrong passenger, which was crap, I dropped the lady off at her house and stayed in driveway so she could see to get in, next one was account holder who was 400lbs. got in the third row and had trouble getting her fat ass out and dinged me for COMFORT!! I didnt feed her all those cheeseburgers:frown:


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

I went from a 4.95 to a 4.91 with these little shjts. One was so drunk, she couldn't figure out what airline she was on. 2 cleanup fees for sand poles and wet seats. No tips, and I fear for our future. Ft Lauderdale has been a nightmare.


----------



## LYFTladyMIA (Jun 29, 2018)

Same sudden downward change in my ratings here in Miami, despite not one comment or reason being provided with any of the ratings given under 5* since the start of spring break... Also find it incredibly aggravating that most of these spring break paxholes have absolutely no complaints or issues during the course of their rides whatsoever and then — to add insult to injury — they even go out of the way to make a point of saying/clearly expressing /emphatically discussing just how “awesome/cool/great/super fun, etc...” their ride was during the entire time it was in progress and/or at its conclusion — only to rate below 5* for the hell of it. I don’t get it... never will. Ugh


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm starting to think ratings are just so the entitled pax hole can feel good about giving a rating rather than gathering actual feedback.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> Drunk college kids are awful. I avoid them like the plague. I'm in a college town and aside from a night football game will only drive past 10pm when they're on spring/winter/summer break. I do unfortunately get them occasionally doing early morning airport runs.


Agree ..isn't it odd that during the day they are so well behaved and polite..not sure what happens at night ..assuming it's something they ate ..possibly something they are drinking ?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Got another 1* now during spring break. At least this one was kind enough to let me know that I provided poor service, a poor pick-up experience, a smelly car, and no comfort. Willing to bet they got a free ride or several 50% off codes for their poor experience. Amazes me how Uber does not flag ratings that have so many different issues. Only a few more weeks to go before the spring breakers are gone. 4.97 down to a 4.92 in 2 weeks.


Got you beat by a mile!

Got 13 downrates in 2 weeks this month. Dropped .04. almost .05.

Then nothing.

Never suspected it was spring breakers. Worst stretch of down rates I've ever had. Then again, who gives a shit???????


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Got another 1* now during spring break. At least this one was kind enough to let me know that I provided poor service, a poor pick-up experience, a smelly car, and no comfort. Willing to bet they got a free ride or several 50% off codes for their poor experience. Amazes me how Uber does not flag ratings that have so many different issues. Only a few more weeks to go before the spring breakers are gone. 4.97 down to a 4.92 in 2 weeks.


Me too! 4.98 down to 4.3 in just these past 2 weeks?



Uberladysf777 said:


> Me too! 4.98 down to 4.3 in just these past 2 weeks?


I mean 4.98 down to 4.93


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

What does your car smell like? Do you smoke in the vehicle? If so, I'd probably give a 1 star rating as well. I know sometimes I get a smoker in my car and will have to drive with the windows down for a few minutes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> What does your car smell like? Do you smoke in the vehicle? If so, I'd probably give a 1 star rating as well. I know sometimes I get a smoker in my car and will have to drive with the windows down for a few minutes.


I get many compliments that my car still smells new all the time. No smoking period not even out of my car. The worst my car ever smells is when I pick people up from a restaurant with lots of left overs. Especially one restaurant that seams to specializes in all fried foods. You can smell that place down wind for a good half mile.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I get many compliments that my car still smells new all the time. No smoking period not even out of my car. The worst my car ever smells is when I pick people up from a restaurant with lots of left overs. Especially one restaurant that seams to specializes in all fried foods. You can smell that place down wind for a good half mile.


When I pick up "stinkers", I let my next pax know, "My apologies for the funk, but the last rider was apparently related to Cheech and Chong (or other appropriate comment).


----------



## MusicMan03 (Jan 30, 2019)

2Cents said:


> I'm starting to think ratings are just so the entitled pax hole can feel good about giving a rating rather than gathering actual feedback.


They get to b---h. We get their money


----------

